# PETITION: David Cameron agrees to live Pig Export to China :(



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

On the 8th November 2010 our leader David Cameron agreed a deal to export live breeding pigs to China. Could there be a worse place to be an animal than in China? There are no farming regulations there and we already know that animals are skinned alive.
Pigs are highly inquisitve, social and intelligent animals. They are not dirty as we are lead to believe. They are unable to sweat. This is why they roll in mud, to cool themselves down. We are about to start sending them on aircraft to a life of hell and torture. We should be bringing all animals away from China and not sending them there.

PLEASE SIGN PETITION AND CIRCULATE WIDELY. The petition can be found here:

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/7/stop-the-export-of-live-animals-to-china/


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

done


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Signed


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

signed......


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Signed...

The more I know about that man the more I dislike him.


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

Done x hope they dont send them to be tortured


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Have a bump on me


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Signed...
> 
> The more I know about that man the more I dislike him.


Would like to import him to China myself! 
signing now!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Have signed!
Do we ever hear how any of these petitions get on!
Hope this is one that gets listened to!

please every one! SIGN


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Have signed - What a disgrace David Cameron!  Should be ashamed...


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

signed


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Obviously anything that makes money for him is ok. He'll be selling his granny soon.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Signed!! 
OMG I hope we can stop this.
What a vile thing to do.
Poor pigs:cryin:


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Signed.. and posted to my FB....


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Guinevere13 said:


> Obviously anything that makes money for him is ok. He'll be selling his granny soon.


he's already sold her! t'will be his newborn next!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

signed

when i heard that on the news i assumed they meant meat, they didnt ONCE mention it would be live animals!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Signed.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

signed
anybarbaric trade like this is unexcepable
animals do not have to suffer this barbarism


----------

